# Need Advice used 2011 HS724 or new HSS724AT



## SnowStigg (Feb 2, 2017)

Hi All new to the forum and looking for a new snow blower as my single stage 21" Troy-bilt is just not doing it for me, the last two years I have broken the welds on the auger and the fact of the matter is it's not made for the wet heavy snow we get out in Tahoe. My question is should I go new or used, I found two HS724 models on Cl for ~$2000 one is a 2011 the other still waiting to hear back. Both look to be in very good condition, however a new snow blower with warranty and all the new features is about $600-700 more after tax and I have found some in stock locally. The new ones I keep reading have varying issue but not sure any are to major that I can't deal with; however slightly worried about the power chute in the long run. The used ones I can probably get for a little under 2k but the honda's really hold value up here as 20 year old machines are still almost 1k.
Can someone give me the pro's/cons of the new version vs the older ones? This will be my first 2 stage walk behind (used to have a bobcat mounted unit... way different class) and don't want to have buyer's remorse. One other detail is the local shop said if I get a new one and have an issue they move it to the front of the repair line... and from looking at the amount a machines getting fixed right now that might be a good thing.

Edit: I should add that the main use for the blower will be for knocking down the plow berm, clearing a path to our bear keep and fire hydrant, also since it is a tracked machine might try to clear a path around the house on gravel. We do have a plow service they they don't always come when you want and the berms get pretty nasty here.


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

IMO, for now I'd advise on getting a nice clean 928, find one thats a 2~5 years old and you can get a really good deal on it. You can use that machine, worry free, with just basic maintenance for years. As you said, they hold their value, in a few years time you can sell yours and upgrade to the HSS series, by that time all the kinks should have been worked out.


----------



## SnowStigg (Feb 2, 2017)

JnC said:


> IMO, for now I'd advise on getting a nice clean 928, find one thats a 2~5 years old and you can get a really good deal on it. You can use that machine, worry free, with just basic maintenance for years. As you said, they hold their value, in a few years time you can sell yours and upgrade to the HSS series, by that time all the kinks should have been worked out.


That was an option too but the 928's are even more than a new 724 as they are more sought after here.  I also need the smaller machine so I can get through our door ways.


----------



## Marlow (Dec 17, 2016)

For that little money difference, why buy used? 

If a brand new one is $2600, and a 6 year old model can get you $2000, why not just buy brand new and sell it in 6 years? Then rinse and repeat! You are getting a brand new machine every 6 years for a net cost of $100/year. That's insane value! You'd have to keep a single machine 26 years to get that kind of value out of it, and even then, you are not really getting that value as the maintenance fees will start piling up over the years. The type of maintenance that you'd never get into in the first 6 years of its life.


----------



## SnowStigg (Feb 2, 2017)

Marlow said:


> For that little money difference, why buy used?
> 
> If a brand new one is $2600, and a 6 year old model can get you $2000, why not just buy brand new and sell it in 6 years? Then rinse and repeat! You are getting a brand new machine every 6 years for a net cost of $100/year. That's insane value! You'd have to keep a single machine 26 years to get that kind of value out of it, and even then, you are not really getting that value as the maintenance fees will start piling up over the years. The type of maintenance that you'd never get into in the first 6 years of its life.


 @Marlow that was my thoughts too just worried about the clogging issues of the HSS and the chain drive. I did just get a response from the other HS724 and it's a 2015(thought the HSS came out that year...) and he is asking $1900.. also called a place locally they will give me 5% off if I buy a new one with cash and a free first service so the gap is now about $400.


----------



## SnowStigg (Feb 2, 2017)

Does anyone know how hard it is to move a HS vs HSS with the tracks... seems like that might be the biggest deciding factor as I talked with the current owner of the used one and he said it wasn't very easy to move however the reviews of the HSS models it sounds like they are easy to move with the control mounted clutch design.


----------



## kirky2126 (Feb 27, 2016)

I got a 2016 HSS724ACTD and it moves like a dream and no complaints of clogging yet .. so far this year we got over 300 cm of snow


----------



## SnowStigg (Feb 2, 2017)

kirky2126 said:


> I got a 2016 HSS724ACTD and it moves like a dream and no complaints of clogging yet .. so far this year we got over 300 cm of snow


Thank you... I think your comments and reading about the new track models (HSS) vs the older (HS) models that I should spend the extra $681.79 to get a new machine with warranty and first service free. The fact that I will need to maneuver it in the garage and round the house having the steering controls/neutral on the handles will be invaluable.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

I'd either get a new HSS724ATD or a new leftover HS724TAS (which you should be able to get for $400-600 below MSRP).
If getting used I'd expect to pay 1/2 the price or below a 1/2 MSRP. (but it all depends on buyer/seller agreement).


----------



## taxihacker (Oct 2, 2016)

I just bought a new Hss1332Atd beautiful machine actually for the biggest of them moves quite easy with power steering and track drive and if u want a 724 think u won't have any issues!! Good luck!!


----------



## SnowStigg (Feb 2, 2017)

Well I went with my gut/ just liking new toys... only had it clog twice on really wet slush which I think most machines would... it was fine on wet snow :biggrin:


----------



## highdesignfool (Jan 23, 2017)

JnC said:


> IMO, for now I'd advise on getting a nice clean 928, find one thats a 2~5 years old and you can get a really good deal on it. You can use that machine, worry free, with just basic maintenance for years. As you said, they hold their value, in a few years time you can sell yours and upgrade to the HSS series, by that time all the kinks should have been worked out.




How do you tell the age or the year of manufacture on a Honda blower? Other than obvious wear, how do you know?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

highdesignfool said:


> How do you tell the age or the year of manufacture on a Honda blower? Other than obvious wear, how do you know?


The closest I've ever been able to find is through the plano power site. it gets you close on some models and open ended on others, plus US models only: https://planopower.com/store/honda/index_snowblowers.shtml

[email protected] can also run the serial number to find out when a machine was purchased (again, US models only, I think).


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

SnowStigg said:


> Well I went with my gut/ just liking new toys... only had it clog twice on really wet slush which I think most machines would... it was fine on wet snow :biggrin:


I hope it treats you well


----------

